# Is there a Tivo app that tells me if a show will not record?



## pallen4215 (Mar 4, 2005)

I have 50ish season passes (alot of cartoons for kids, my wife's soaps, and then a lot of series. Anyways, is there a program that I can load that goes out and tells if a certain episode of any of my season passes will not record because of conflicts with other higher priority sp? If it's not going to record today, but will record tomorrow, I don't want it listed. Seems like there was a program that did it, and had a desktop program that notified you when it found a conflict.

Thanks


----------



## thepicman (May 5, 2004)

pallen4215 said:


> I have 50ish season passes (alot of cartoons for kids, my wife's soaps, and then a lot of series. Anyways, is there a program that I can load that goes out and tells if a certain episode of any of my season passes will not record because of conflicts with other higher priority sp? If it's not going to record today, but will record tomorrow, I don't want it listed. Seems like there was a program that did it, and had a desktop program that notified you when it found a conflict.
> 
> Thanks


DailyMailJazz does quite a bit more than that, but yes. Support can be found in the UK Tivo section.

http://deepinthejungle.servehttp.com/Tivo/downloads/Dailymail Jazz Install v1.0 26Sep05.zip


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

I am getting:INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_save_edit_dailymail '' 'set "text" "#!/tvbin/tivosh



";set "Save" "Save";'
couldn't open "/proc/sys/vm/freepages": no such file or directory
while executing
"open /proc/sys/vm/freepages "w""
(procedure "::action_save_edit_dailymail" line 17)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

what is this all about?


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

Check the recording history in the To Do list. It will indicate what shows won't record due to conflicts. It not only list what shows didn't record and why but also lists upcoming shows that are set up as season passes.


----------



## thepicman (May 5, 2004)

lee espinoza said:


> I am getting:INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_save_edit_dailymail '' 'set "text" "#!/tvbin/tivosh
> 
> ...


Did you restart? But, like I mentioned in the initial post, support questions will be answered in the DMJ thread in the Tivo UK forum.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=140252

TPM


----------



## JJBliss (Jan 28, 2002)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=138225&highlight=conflict


----------



## thepicman (May 5, 2004)

JJBliss said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=138225&highlight=conflict


This is for if you have 2 tivos and want to make one do the opposite of the other.


----------



## JJBliss (Jan 28, 2002)

thepicman said:


> This is for if you have 2 tivos and want to make one do the opposite of the other.


However, the original poster asked:



> Anyways, is there a program that I can load that goes out and tells if a certain episode of any of my season passes will not record because of conflicts with other higher priority sp?


This module will do that. Without a second Tivo, he will not be able to automatically resolve the conflict, but the information is indeed available.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

You can also get that information from the RecordingHistory with the stock tivo software. TWP on a hacked tivo makes the information available via a web page.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

In the TiVo UI, these conflicts will be mixed in with episodes that won't record for other reasons (like there is another recording of the episode in the NP list). Sanderton's TWP module lists ONLY unresolved conflicts, in a nice concise list. The only problem is that the date is not listed, only the day of week and time, so it is less useful for a more than 7 day forward look - beyond that and you won't know which "tuesday" it refers to.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

Dan Collins said:


> In the TiVo UI, these conflicts will be mixed in with episodes that won't record for other reasons (like there is another recording of the episode in the NP list). Sanderton's TWP module lists ONLY unresolved conflicts, in a nice concise list. The only problem is that the date is not listed, only the day of week and time, so it is less useful for a more than 7 day forward look - beyond that and you won't know which "tuesday" it refers to.


TWP (V 1.2.1 anyway) also has a "filtering" option that makes it easy to filter out everything except the unresolved conflicts in the "all future" recording history. It shows the date as well as the day of the week, but it may not be as concise as Sanderton's conflict resolution module.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Yup...and that's probably the simplest answer of all!


----------

